# Guess the Primary- tough one!



## Ernie (Feb 26, 2009)

Okay, don't hurt yourselves over this one. I bought it because I was amazed at the parentage. If someone guesses this straight away, I'll feel pretty silly. It's not exactly the best thing since sliced bread, but is a spectacular pot plant IMO. It is a primary Paph hybrid (two species only). The pix are pretty close to the real color. It is bi-floral this blooming. The plant picture shows the plant in a 3.25" pot; each growth is about 6-7" leafspan from tip to tip. Click the pictures to see larger. 

-Ernie


----------



## kentuckiense (Feb 26, 2009)

delenatii x villosum


----------



## PaphMadMan (Feb 26, 2009)

concolor x villosum


----------



## emydura (Feb 26, 2009)

Pretty tough.

Based on that it is bi-floral I assume there must be a multi in it. Possibly a sequential. So I will guess

delanatii x glaucophyllum

David


----------



## John M (Feb 26, 2009)

rothschildianum x charlesworthii


----------



## rdlsreno (Feb 27, 2009)

Paph. niveum x villosum var boxalii.

Ramon


----------



## smartie2000 (Feb 27, 2009)

bellatulum x wilhelminiae


----------



## T.paph (Feb 27, 2009)

kentuckiense said:


> delenatii x villosum



I am with you.


----------



## Roy (Feb 27, 2009)

coccineum x delenatii


----------



## Damas (Feb 27, 2009)

I see hirsutissimum in it.


----------



## SlipperKing (Feb 27, 2009)

Well, everyone has done the gamet on this one! I say it's tranliemianum X the weak stemmed bellatulum or helenae X bellatulum


----------



## NYEric (Feb 27, 2009)

tigrinum x bellatulum - unbelievable right!?


----------



## Elena (Feb 27, 2009)

I'm going to guess bellatulum x cochlo

(I don't know cochlos well enough to guess a particular species  )


----------



## goldenrose (Feb 27, 2009)

Damas said:


> I see hirsutissimum in it.


I thought so too. 
I'm going to say hirsutissimum x delenatii.


----------



## Ernie (Feb 27, 2009)

kentuckiense said:


> delenatii x villosum



Nope. Sorry my fellow fuzzy Chippendale. Neither right. 

-Ernie


----------



## Ernie (Feb 27, 2009)

PaphMadMan said:


> concolor x villosum



One parent right. :evil:

-Ernie


----------



## Ernie (Feb 27, 2009)

Everyone else... nope! Neither parent correct. 

-Ernie


----------



## labskaus (Feb 27, 2009)

vietnamiense x villosum.


----------



## Ernie (Feb 27, 2009)

BTW, all parents are "legal" per US standards. No tran, hel, viet, or hang (duh). 

-Ernie


----------



## goldenrose (Feb 27, 2009)

hirsutissimum x bellatulum


----------



## Elena (Feb 27, 2009)

concolor x hermannii


----------



## Ernie (Feb 27, 2009)

Only ONE species mentioned thus far is correct. 

-Ernie


----------



## Leo Schordje (Feb 27, 2009)

(concolor x charlesworthii) 

1st guess

2nd guess 
(concolor x liemianum)


----------



## Ernie (Feb 27, 2009)

Leo Schordje said:


> (concolor x charlesworthii)
> 
> 1st guess
> 
> ...



Nope. Nope. Thanks for playing Leo. 

-Ernie


----------



## swamprad (Feb 27, 2009)

I think it's concolor x something in subgenus paphiopedilum. First guess is concolor x gratrixianum, second guess is concolor x insigne.


----------



## TyroneGenade (Feb 27, 2009)

3 gueses?

gratrixianum x concolor

concolor x callosum

concolor x praestans


----------



## TyroneGenade (Feb 27, 2009)

Confound it Swamprad! you beat me to it. My best guess too. :-(


----------



## Damas (Feb 27, 2009)

Paphiopedilum chiwuanum x concolor


----------



## john mickel (Feb 27, 2009)

*Guess*

Deli x Insige


----------



## Ernie (Feb 27, 2009)

This is fun. Still just ONE correct species named... :evil:

-Ernie


----------



## Elena (Feb 27, 2009)

concolor x barbigerum


----------



## nikv (Feb 27, 2009)

Vietnamense x gratrixianum


----------



## fbrem (Feb 27, 2009)

villosum x emersonii?


----------



## emydura (Feb 27, 2009)

charlesworthii x lowii


----------



## slippertalker (Feb 27, 2009)

Wild guess: 

concolor x esquirolei


----------



## Ernie (Feb 27, 2009)

Elena said:


> concolor x barbigerum



We have a winner!!! Congratulations! Your prize? A kiss next time you're in Chicago. 

No one commented whether they like it or not...

-Ernie


----------



## goldenrose (Feb 27, 2009)

I don't & I didn't like Tom's either!


----------



## NYEric (Feb 27, 2009)

Phrag besseae!!! What do I win!? :crazy:


----------



## Elena (Feb 27, 2009)

Hurrah! 



NYEric said:


> What do I win!? :crazy:



A kiss from Ernie :evil: Do pay attention!


----------



## NYEric (Feb 27, 2009)

Doh!


----------



## SlipperKing (Feb 27, 2009)

Ernie said:


> We have a winner!!! Congratulations! Your prize? A kiss next time you're in Chicago.
> 
> No one commented whether they like it or not...
> 
> -Ernie


Sure Ernie, we all liked the thread!


----------



## NYEric (Feb 27, 2009)

i like the plant, you can give it to me!


----------



## goldenrose (Feb 27, 2009)

NYEric said:


> Phrag besseae!!! What do I win!? :crazy:





Elena said:


> Hurrah!
> A kiss from Ernie :evil: Do pay attention!



Just what he wanted!?  :rollhappy:


----------



## rdhed (Feb 27, 2009)

Crap...I just saw this post so I didn't get to play at all. So is there a consolation prize for that?

--Allen--


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 27, 2009)

rdhed said:


> Crap...I just saw this post so I didn't get to play at all. So is there a consolation prize for that?
> 
> --Allen--


If there is -- I get one, too. I don't know how I missed this thread yesterday. And yes, I like the flower.


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Feb 27, 2009)

Ernie said:


> No one commented whether they like it or not...
> -Ernie



I do - sure wouldn't kick it out of my grow space. It's pretty.


----------



## paphioboy (Feb 27, 2009)

It really is interesting.. Not what I would expected at all of that cross..  I thought it was (bellatulum x villosum)..


----------



## Ernie (Feb 27, 2009)

rdhed said:


> Crap...I just saw this post so I didn't get to play at all. So is there a consolation prize for that?
> 
> --Allen--



I tried to drag it out a little. Sorry. No consolation prizes for Allens or Erics. Heathers and Candaces are always welcome to a consolation prize. :evil:

-Steve Jobs/Ernie


----------



## Ernie (Feb 27, 2009)

Anyway, the plant came from Tom Kalina, Fox Valley. He didn't have many, and I'll be sure to ask for commission when all of you beat down his door for them. The flowers aren't really big (~2.5"), and the form is rolly, and the stem is weak (as the photo shows), but even my wife likes this one. 

-Ernie


----------



## TyroneGenade (Feb 28, 2009)

Ernie said:


> No one commented whether they like it or not...



With some ironing it could look very nice. (Not so crazy about ruffled petal edges.) The color is very nice. I can't beleive this is concolor x barbigerum. Where does all that pink come from? Then again concolor x St Swithin is also pink... Weird.

The folage is very attractive and flower is charming. So happy I guessed wrong... the prize being what it is.


----------



## goldenrose (Feb 28, 2009)

Ernie said:


> Anyway, the plant came from Tom Kalina, Fox Valley. He didn't have many, and I'll be sure to ask for commission when all of you beat down his door for them. The flowers aren't really big (~2.5"), and the form is rolly, and the stem is weak (as the photo shows), but even my wife likes this one. -Ernie



:rollhappy::rollhappy: He's a little stinker! I saw the blooming plant yesterday & started laughing & said you & Ernie shop at the same place, this is his guess the primary cross! He never mentioned it came from him!
Hmmm ........ I might be diverting the stampede, I don't remember seeing any sale plants.


----------



## goldenrose (Feb 28, 2009)

:rollhappy:That could help! and a little starch! It has too much of a hang dog look for my liking.


TyroneGenade said:


> With some ironing it could look very nice. (Not so crazy about ruffled petal edges.) The color is very nice. I can't beleive this is concolor x barbigerum. Where does all that pink come from? Then again concolor x St Swithin is also pink... Weird.
> 
> The folage is very attractive and flower is charming. So happy I guessed wrong... the prize being what it is.


:rollhappy: :rollhappy:


----------

